# ARRGH! Jumping on table!



## Karina daly (Sep 26, 2014)

So Dilys is now 18 weeks and has got big enough to jump on the table!

Just wondering what you guys think re training...

is it better to teach 'get down' and reward or remove her with as little attention/reward as possible?

I now cant leave her alone!

Thanks in advance

Karina and Dilys xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say remove without fuss, (well possibly say no) they are quick learners and could soon work out how to jump on the table to be rewarded for getting down! just ensure that you never leave anything on it that would be a reward for her - certainly no food! after a while when she knows you don't want her on there you could perhaps use a sterner get down command - or a loud 'ah ah - off!'


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to willows world!! 
And Ruby's 
They're just trying out new territory that they can now reach.
If you persevere with a "no out of bounds" routine, I'm sure it will pay off.
Occasionally Ralph & ruby will step on to our coffee table straight off the couch


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another bullet I've managed to dodge with Rufus. I'd go with a stern growly "no" from the get go, but then Rufus is a very confident dog who can take the over correction in his stride. Is Dily generally eager and confident or does she lean more towards quiet and timid?


----------



## Karina daly (Sep 26, 2014)

she is def more on the confident side!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Then I say be firm with her, unless you like the "dog as centerpiece" look that some of us favour.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Welcome to willows world!!
> And Ruby's
> They're just trying out new territory that they can now reach.
> If you persevere with a "no out of bounds" routine, I'm sure it will pay off.
> Occasionally Ralph & ruby will step on to our coffee table straight off the couch


I heard willows name but perhaps I should reserve comment on this one.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I might be best staying out of this one 










Chance had a brief attempt at the coffee table as a route between chairs as a pup and once I knew she had it as an idea I was able to intercept as she thought about it and tell her no and it only took a couple of times for her to learn it was not a valid option. 

Molly is more of a law breaker. She knows the coffee table is out of bounds but if we are foolish enough to leave a chair out she likes a mooch on the kitchen table. In her (and mine) defence she is allowed at my friends house where this was taken and will get down if asked or stop if I see her about to do it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I heard willows name but perhaps I should reserve comment on this one.


You should definitely post some of your table top pics 

Dot know not to get on the table if I'm watching.... but if I'm out


----------



## aberdeenann (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds like having a Cockapoo may be a psychological challenge. lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> You should definitely post some of your table top pics
> 
> Dot know not to get on the table if I'm watching.... but if I'm out


You know there may be a few people on here who don't know I'm crazy. You know new people. But here goes.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Both of mine took over the family room coffee table a LONG time ago. That is there main hang out place, occasionally even sharing it. Its now scratched and beat up, but . . . . Oh well, I got tired of scolding Sami when he was a few months old, and Carley just followed his lead. We put covers that match our couch color and they hang out with us there too. They also both sleep with us . . . . some don't do it that way . . . but we love having them with us everywhere.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> You know there may be a few people on here who don't know I'm crazy. You know new people. But here goes.


And we all love you crazy  and all your lovely poos.... I'm sure you have a pic of your table under all the dogs and at least one cat.... I'm sure I remember that one.



Nanci said:


> Both of mine took over the family room coffee table a LONG time ago. That is there main hang out place, occasionally even sharing it. Its now scratched and beat up, but . . . . Oh well, I got tired of scolding Sami when he was a few months old, and Carley just followed his lead. We put covers that match our couch color and they hang out with us there too. They also both sleep with us . . . . some don't do it that way . . . but *we love having them with us everywhere.*


I love the pic of Sami and Carley on the coffee table and I love that you say _*we love having them with us everywhere*_... these dogs, they do take us over, don't they and aren't we lucky that they do  (My OH is away at the mo and Dot has happily taken over his side of the bed - I see trouble ahead)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> And we all love you crazy  and all your lovely poos.... I'm sure you have a pic of your table under all the dogs and at least one cat.... I'm sure I remember that one.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is the dog beds on top of the table that crack me up 
Loving devil Willow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> It is the dog beds on top of the table that crack me up
> Loving devil Willow


Well I want her to be as comfortable as possible


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Nanci said:


> Both of mine took over the family room coffee table a LONG time ago. That is there main hang out place, occasionally even sharing it. Its now scratched and beat up, but . . . . Oh well, I got tired of scolding Sami when he was a few months old, and Carley just followed his lead. We put covers that match our couch color and they hang out with us there too. They also both sleep with us . . . . some don't do it that way . . . but we love having them with us everywhere.


I am about to give up this fight with Iggy also. Atleast, now I don't feel so bad. He jumps up on my desk any chance he gets & I am also tired of having to get on to him about it constantly. He gets right down but as soon as I turn my back he is there again! I don't think it is ever going to get better. Maybe I will just put a dog bed up there for him eventually just & be done with it!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think I have ever had a dog with such an ability to climb and joy of being up high as Molly 










I try and work with her these days and we compromise


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> I don't think I have ever had a dog with such an ability to climb and joy of being up high as Molly
> 
> I try and work with her these days and we compromise


LOL they train us so well. 
My JRT loved to be high up - her fav spots on an agility course were the apex of the a frame and the middle of the dog walk - when she first started doing full courses she would misinterpret pretty much any command as an 'A frame' or 'Dog walk'! She did get better, but when course designers went through a stage of putting tunnels under A frames I had to really, really work hard for a 'through tunnel' rather than 'up'


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

They do like to push the boundaries don't they.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi walks across the table I have between the couches. Funny she will use it as an escape route when Beemer is chasing her. 

I have really three rules. 1. If I'm okay with it, it's ok. I don't care what anyone else thinks. My friends may think I'm crazy but, seriously, who can resist those faces? And 2. If I'm not okay with it, I work on training them. This can be very fast learning or ongoing. Finally 3. I've learned to pick my battles. For example, getting up on the couch without an invitation- fine by me. Chewing on said couch - not fine. Or digging a hole in the gravel - yeah I've let this go now. Digging a hole in the grass - still trying to stop this one as they run in the grass and I worry they may twist their ankles. This last rule is mostly for me. I found myself constantly correcting them and irritated. I'd rather enjoy my time with them. So it was decision point mainly based safety. 

But really how do you resist such cute faces. They just want to be close to you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

In case any one needed to see it in action.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That last one is priceless. It could win the naughty poo photo contest hands down.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing shot Donna!!
Willow is my hero xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> That last one is priceless. It could win the naughty poo photo contest hands down.


Yeah but we all know Willow wasn't being naughty.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Yeah but we all know Willow wasn't being naughty.


Haha true - that's willow going to bed & getting comfy! X


----------

